# Solved: Beginning Software Student Here



## JSho24 (Jun 14, 2011)

Hello:

I am just posting here to see if I can get some responses from some of you guys that have taken software development classes that deal with C++, Java, etc.
I am 17, just graduated high school, and am about to begin my first year of university, and I am looking to get a Bachelor's in Computer Science: Software Engineering/Development. 
The point of this topic is: What are some basic things I need to know? 
What are some basic programs I can download to familiarize myself before I start my first software classes?
What are some tips and skills you guys can share with me?

I have spent the past 4 years tinkering with computers, which is what has sparked up my interest. I haven't worked too much with developing any kind of software, besides YouTube tutorials and some Java tutorials. My Sophomore year of high school, I took a web page development class, which also sparked my interest and opened it up to coding, but I don't want to go towards web page coding. I am really interesting in software coding, and programming, stuff like that. So I have a very mild understanding of how coding works (HTML, some XML). I consider myself a really smart guy, and I know I can do this stuff, so please lay it on me with whatever you tech guys have.

Thanks,
Josh


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

JSho24 said:


> Hello:
> The point of this topic is: What are some basic things I need to know?


what you know now is enough. You will know what you need ADDITIONALLY, when you enter to the university.



> What are some basic programs I can download to familiarize myself before I start my first software classes?


Nothing. You are asking about IDE's and web tools. Not good to begin with them if you are new. You will know what you need when you enter to the education place.



> I have spent the past 4 years tinkering with computers, which is what has sparked up my interest. I haven't worked too much with developing any kind of software, besides YouTube tutorials and some Java tutorials. My Sophomore year of high school, I took a web page development class, which also sparked my interest and opened it up to coding, but I don't want to go towards web page coding. I am really interesting in software coding, and programming, stuff like that. So I have a very mild understanding of how coding works (HTML, some XML). I consider myself a really smart guy, and I know I can do this stuff, so please lay it on me with whatever you tech guys have.


in an university, most probably you have to learn the both web and program related stuffs. Both are important as same because both are technologies related to each other. You will understand it. I wish you all the best


----------



## JSho24 (Jun 14, 2011)

Most of the schools I look at include Java programming, and C++ classes in the degree programs. Should I not download the Java source platform and familiarize myself with that? I am just wondering if there is anyone here that went to school for this stuff so I can know what to expect.

Thank you, Sepala.


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

JSho24 said:


> Most of the schools I look at include Java programming, and C++ classes in the degree programs. Should I not download the Java source platform and familiarize myself with that? I am just wondering if there is anyone here that went to school for this stuff so I can know what to expect.


I am. I am also a software engineering student studying software engineering in an university. No problem if you need to download them and need to be familiar with that, it's your choice. But I suppose you won't be learning JAVA as soon as you jumped to university, because they have lots of fundamental stuffs to teach, things that all of we even know . Never mind becoming ready is a good habit.



> Thank you, Sepala.


You are welcome. Stay with TSG. Ask any question you need to know, we are here to assist :up:.


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

It probably depends on you. I believe in getting a head start in learning, which is why even as a 17 year old I've been practicing programming for a number years already. Others would reckon that you'll do better if you have a teacher building you a more stable foundation.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Kind of surprised you didn't take any programming classes in Hight School if this is something you wanted to do in college. You could have had all the basics down going into college.


----------



## JSho24 (Jun 14, 2011)

Squashman said:


> Kind of surprised you didn't take any programming classes in Hight School if this is something you wanted to do in college. You could have had all the basics down going into college.


I definitely would have taken them if they were offered to me, but I moved around a lot during high school, and the only class was the beginning Web Page Development class that I took my sophomore year. So, I guess I am pretty unprepared for this, but I still want to do it and succeed at it.

Ent - you are also 17? Or were you referring to me?

Sepala - I looked up course descriptions, and it looks like JAVA programming classes are in the 2nd semester of my first year of university. The first semester is just beginner classes, so hopefully those will prepare me enough for the JAVA and C++ classes. Where are you going to university?


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

Yes, I'm also 17.


----------



## JSho24 (Jun 14, 2011)

Ent said:


> Yes, I'm also 17.


That's great. Looks like you have quite the head start. Are you in university yet? What have you done to work with software programming to prepare for university?

Thanks.


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

No, I'm not in Uni yet. I'm in Britain so the education system is apparently different and we wouldn't start University until 18.

I've taught myself to program as best I can. 
I've downloaded the express edition of Visual Studio for Microsoft, and used it to make .net programs with Visual Basic.net. Lots of googling for tutorials, lots of time reading books, and lots of time spent figuring things out.
I haven't done much with C or Java though. 

If I were you, I'd get a book on one of your languages and begin working through the examples. Many come with a disk providing the software you'll need.


----------



## JSho24 (Jun 14, 2011)

Would you suggest I download some of these programs and start familiarizing myself with them by looking up tutorials and such? This sounds like something that could only benefit me, so I think I will look into it. Seeing as a lot of the people looking to get a degree in this field will probably have more experience than I do, I guess it will be a good idea. What are some programs you suggest, and maybe if you could link me to some beginner-intermediate tutorials that I can start with? If not, no big deal. Google works wonders. 

Thank you, Ent.


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

For Java and C I don't know. You're better asking some of the people here who actually use those languages.


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

May be I can assist you. I am in JAVA track. Fro JAVA, we use NETBEANS or ECLIPSE as IDE programs. Apart from that, the main thing is, you need java JDK. 
For the c++, MS VISUAL STUDIO EXPRESS has a program

Listen, never start your journey with an IDE or an EASY PROGRAM like this. Do codes in notepad, find the errors by your OWN self at the beginning. You won't understand "WHY" right now, but will.



> Where are you going to university?


I am from Sri Lanka. Currently doing Higher diploma in an Indian University. After that, we have to do the third year in an British University.


----------



## JSho24 (Jun 14, 2011)

sepala said:


> May be I can assist you. I am in JAVA track. Fro JAVA, we use NETBEANS or ECLIPSE as IDE programs. Apart from that, the main thing is, you need java JDK.
> For the c++, MS VISUAL STUDIO EXPRESS has a program
> 
> Listen, never start your journey with an IDE or an EASY PROGRAM like this. Do codes in notepad, find the errors by your OWN self at the beginning. You won't understand "WHY" right now, but will.
> ...


So you suggest I practice with basic code in notepad to start off? That sounds like something I can do. 
Thank you for this suggestion, I don't start classes until August so this stuff should keep me plenty busy. If anyone else has any suggestions, please feel free to post. Anything helps!
Thanks again, Sepala.


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

If I were you, I'd get a book on the language, whatever one you want to pick, and work through every example. Don't try to learn both languages at once, but build up the experience programming and you'll be able to transfer those skills to new languages as and when you encounter them.

I agree with Sepala that having an IDE can make things rather too easy, such that you don't really learn the language because the system does it for you. I would suggest though, if you want to be programming don't use Notepad. It's horrible, and it doesn't have a line count feature. When your compiler says "error on line 127" there is nothing more frustrating than having to count 127 lines down just to add a semicolon. I'd suggest downloading the free Notepad++ as your text editor if that's the route you want to go. It provides useful things like line counts, some syntax highlighting, and bracket matching but it doesn't tell you what the next word is in the same way as an IDE would.
Even if you don't have an IDE, you will need a compiler to turn your C or Java code into proper machine code or bytecode. I'm sure that Sepala can help you with that.


----------



## JSho24 (Jun 14, 2011)

Ent said:


> If I were you, I'd get a book on the language, whatever one you want to pick, and work through every example. Don't try to learn both languages at once, but build up the experience programming and you'll be able to transfer those skills to new languages as and when you encounter them.
> 
> I agree with Sepala that having an IDE can make things rather too easy, such that you don't really learn the language because the system does it for you. I would suggest though, if you want to be programming don't use Notepad. It's horrible, and it doesn't have a line count feature. When your compiler says "error on line 127" there is nothing more frustrating than having to count 127 lines down just to add a semicolon. I'd suggest downloading the free Notepad++ as your text editor if that's the route you want to go. It provides useful things like line counts, some syntax highlighting, and bracket matching but it doesn't tell you what the next word is in the same way as an IDE would.
> Even if you don't have an IDE, you will need a compiler to turn your C or Java code into proper machine code or bytecode. I'm sure that Sepala can help you with that.


Well, since I already have seen the syllabus for the degree I want to get into, I guess getting a JAVA book would be the best way to go? Are there any ones that you have used that you suggest? Or, as you previously said, have you not worked with JAVA very much? Maybe Sepala can direct me the right way in that department, too. Sepala: Can you give me some information on what compiler(s) I should look into?

Thank you both.


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

Ent is correct, notepadd++ is a good thing. You can try notepad2 also.

JAVA Books, so, there are lots of. I have used "Head First Java" which starts from the very beginning. I have seen several other JAVA books, but I didn't see any book good as that. Anyway I didn't want to use JAVA Books so much, because my lecturer was an JAVA adviser for "Vertusa" and several other companies. He travel from country to country, so now we don't have him.

For the compiler question, use this link to downlaod java environment. Install that first. After that we need to set "Environment Variables". For that, we need to know what is your OS, because W7 has Environment variables in a bit hidden place!


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

Anyhow, trust me, once you have entered to the university, you might have to learn web designing before programming.


----------



## JSho24 (Jun 14, 2011)

I just went to my library and places about 5 Java books on hold. I believe Head First Java was one of them, it rings a bell.
Anyways, I will download Notepad++, and also the compiler there. 
My operating system is Windows 7, on both my desktop and my laptop. What is that you need to know so you can help me?

Thanks!


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

I needed to know your OS, and now that is OK. You are using W7. Alright, now we are going to set the Environment Variables. There are several ways of doing that, but I will tell you the easiest way because I have used several ways and most failed. The easiest way I am gonna mention will work for sure.
OK, back to work.

1. Right click on your "Computer" icon or go to start > and right click on the "computer". Select "Properties" from the right click menu.

2. Click on "Advanced System Settings" which is located left side of the properties window. It will take you to the "Advanced" tab in the "System Properties" window.

3. At the very bottom, there is a button called "Environment Variables". Click on that.

4. Now, Under the "User Variables" section, click on "New" button

5. Give "PATH" as the variable name

6. Give the location of the JAVA SDK "bin" folder as the variable value. If you have installed java in the default location where the program automatically installs it, then the path would be "C:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.6.0_26\bin" . Click "OK" close other related windows also by clicking "OK".

7. Now, go to cmd

8. Type "javac" (without double quotes). If the JAVA is properly installed, cmd will give you a list of commands with is used by javac command. Otherwise "Command Not Found" or any other related error will be generated.


----------



## JSho24 (Jun 14, 2011)

sepala said:


> I needed to know your OS, and now that is OK. You are using W7. Alright, now we are going to set the Environment Variables. There are several ways of doing that, but I will tell you the easiest way because I have used several ways and most failed. The easiest way I am gonna mention will work for sure.
> OK, back to work.
> 
> 1. Right click on your "Computer" icon or go to start > and right click on the "computer". Select "Properties" from the right click menu.
> ...


Wow, thanks! I followed your instructions and it works fine, all of the commands popped up on the command prompt. So does this mean I will be able to use the Java environment and Notepad++ now? I downloaded Notepad++ also.


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

You are able to use notepad++ even without java env. which format you download of the notepadd++ ? the .exe ? or .rar file ?


----------



## JSho24 (Jun 14, 2011)

sepala said:


> You are able to use notepad++ even without java env. which format you download of the notepadd++ ? the .exe ? or .rar file ?


I downloaded the .exe file.


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

JSho24 said:


> I downloaded the .exe file.


All right, so you can install that. But remember, in most cases that .exe file fails to install properly. Because of this, I normally use that zip file.


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

JSho24 said:


> Sepala: Can you give me some information on what compiler(s) I should look into?


Also you have asked about C++ right? Download MS Visual studio and they have a C++ IDE. It will install the runtime environment.


----------



## JSho24 (Jun 14, 2011)

Hey Sepala:

I have been following along in these books, but when I try to open the Java applications it is having me create, it is not working. I have tried in the CMD prompt "javac filename.java" but it says that the file can not be found, even though I saved it as a .java file.


----------



## JSho24 (Jun 14, 2011)

Is there something I need to open up from the compiler I downloaded? I have gone and tried to open everything in the program files folder, but a CMD prompt just pops up for a split second then gone. I have also tried to save the applications into that "bin" folder of the compiler I downloaded, but it says I don't have admin privelages even though I am an admin.


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

No need to worry, as a beginner, you have to expect these . OK. There are several stuffs you need to know. The java file name and the name of the class which has "*public static void main(String[]args)*" method, MUST be same. Other wise it won't work.

Did you use notepad and typed the name as name.java ? If it is make sure it is saved as java, because unless you select "all files" from the "save as type" or unless you type your file name and extension with double quotes surrounding them, it will save that as a .txt file

And also make sure you are accessing the correct file using the correct location.

Hope to have a quick reply


----------



## JSho24 (Jun 14, 2011)

sepala said:


> No need to worry, as a beginner, you have to expect these . OK. There are several stuffs you need to know. The java file name and the name of the class which has "*public static void main(String[]args)*" method, MUST be same. Other wise it won't work.
> 
> Did you use notepad and typed the name as name.java ? If it is make sure it is saved as java, because unless you select "all files" from the "save as type" or unless you type your file name and extension with double quotes surrounding them, it will save that as a .txt file
> 
> ...


I used notepad, and saved it with the extension .java, and also chose "all files" to save it as. When I save it, there is no selection to save it as java. Just .txt and "all files."

What do you mean by the part I bolded in your quote? I think that may be where I am having troubles.

Thanks for your replies. I know our time difference is quite significant, but it gives me a lot of time to try to figure it out myself if you aren't always there to reply.


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

When you use all files, it doesn't specify the file extension. You simply type the file name and extension (such as myProg.java) into the filename box.


----------



## JSho24 (Jun 14, 2011)

Ent said:


> When you use all files, it doesn't specify the file extension. You simply type the file name and extension (such as myProg.java) into the filename box.


Well here is what I have been saving them as:

FILE NAME: myProg.java
Save Type: All files

and it is not loading up my app. Is there something else I am doing wrong?


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

JSho24 said:


> I used notepad, and saved it with the extension .java, and also chose "all files" to save it as. When I save it, there is no selection to save it as java. Just .txt and "all files."
> 
> What do you mean by the part I bolded in your quote? I think that may be where I am having troubles.
> 
> Thanks for your replies. I know our time difference is quite significant, but it gives me a lot of time to try to figure it out myself if you aren't always there to reply.


Have a look at the following simple code


```
public class Test1
{
    [B]public static void main(String[]args)[/B]
    {
        System.out.println("Hello World");
    }
}
```
This is the java file known as Test1.java. I named it as "Test1.java" because "*public static void main(String[]args)", *the main method, is inside the class called Test1 ( *public class Test1*).

Now the answer to that "Double Quotes" question. when you save this file, rather than selecting "all files" as the file type, you can save that like this *"Test1.java"* (yes, with the double quotes). The meaning of this is, save that as a .java file, not as a default .txt.


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

JSho24 said:


> Well here is what I have been saving them as:
> 
> FILE NAME: myProg.java
> Save Type: All files
> ...


Correct save mode. Then the issue is with the name of the class which has the main method and the name of the file. Have a look at my above comment.


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

JSho24 said:


> Thanks for your replies. I know our time difference is quite significant, but it gives me a lot of time to try to figure it out myself if you aren't always there to reply.


hmmmm, from where are you?


----------



## JSho24 (Jun 14, 2011)

I followed all the steps, made sure everything matched up with the class and name of the file, but it still saves it as a text file. I also made sure to use the " " to name the file. Just to be sure I wasn't a complete fool, I copied and pasted the sample code you used in one of your replies, saved it just as you instructed, and it still did not work. Is there something wrong with how I installed the compiler? My next step is going to be trying this out on my desktop downstairs to see if it works on there.

I am from the United States, West Coast. So pacific time zone.

Edit: I am saving the files to my desktop. Should I be saving them in another place?


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

I can see you online. Please wait until I response


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

OK. No your installation is cool because it responded to javac. Apart from that the error you are getting is a standard error message. Issue is with your saving. open a folder. click Organize>Folder and search options>view>untik "Hide extensions for known file types". Now if that file ias saved as a txt (according to your explanations, it may like "name.java.txt") and change the extention to java. 


open CMD. compile that as "javac name.java"
This will create a "name.class" file in the folder
execute the file by typing "java name"
Then it will show the result

Download this JAVA file and see whether it works.


----------



## JSho24 (Jun 14, 2011)

Sorry Sepala: I have been a bit busy around here and I know you are trying to help me out. I will work on this stuff as soon as I can, and post back when I get some results. 

Thank you a lot for your time. 

Edit:
I actually had a few minutes to do the steps you instructed, and I am still getting the same results. Even after editing the folder options, saving the file as:
File name: "Test1.java"
Save type: All Files
it is still opening it as a text document.
Like I said, I don't have a lot of time on my hands right now, but please do respond when you can and I will get back to this as often as I can also.


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

JSho24 said:


> Sorry Sepala: I have been a bit busy around here and I know you are trying to help me out. I will work on this stuff as soon as I can, and post back when I get some results.


No problem :up:

You have notepad++ right? copy and paste that code to there and save it as a JAVA file. No need of selecting all files as the type or " " to cover the name.

If this also didn't work, you have to give me the COMPLETE error message you are getting.

Anyway if you are interested, download NetBeans IDE from here. It will makes stuffs easy. But make sure not to use drag and drop GUI features right now.


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

Anyway, you have a group invitation from me


----------



## JSho24 (Jun 14, 2011)

The error message I am getting in the CMD line is:
javac: file not found: Test1.java
Usage: javac <options> 
use -help for a list of possible options

I tried the Notepad++ method and it still saved it as a JAVA file, but when I opened it, it opened in Notepad still.

When I look at the file in the folder it specifies it as file type: JAVA, not txt. So I don't understand why it is opening in Notepad. Do I need to specify what program to open it in?

Thanks.


----------



## -Fabez- (Jul 28, 2008)

Just a thought, are you specifying the correct path to the file as in "c:\....\name.java" ? If you just put "name.java" it will not locate the file if it is not in a PATH variable or current directory.


----------



## JSho24 (Jun 14, 2011)

Well, that gave me a result, but I don't think the one I was looking for.

I typed in "desktop\Test1.java" and it took me to the code, but opened it in Google Chrome (default browser).
I also typed in "javac desktop\Test1.java" and it did nothing at all.

UPDATE: The byte code file, "Test1.class" is now on my desktop.


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

after you open CMD, type "cd desktop'
Now you are in the desktop
then type "javac Test1.java"


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

JSho24 said:


> UPDATE: The byte code file, "Test1.class" is now on my desktop.


great. Now type "java Test1" in cmd


----------



## JSho24 (Jun 14, 2011)

sepala said:


> great. Now type "java Test1" in cmd


Well gee! All of that for 2 words to pop up for me. But thank you so much, Sepala, and anyone else that answered.
At first I thought I knew what I was doing, but you opened my eyes and showed me the way. I will continue on with these Java books, and if I have any questions or something I want to discuss with you, I will definitely post back here.

Again, thanks a lot Sepala.


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

JSho24 said:


> Well gee! All of that for 2 words to pop up for me. But thank you so much, Sepala, and anyone else that answered.
> At first I thought I knew what I was doing, but you opened my eyes and showed me the way. I will continue on with these Java books, and if I have any questions or something I want to discuss with you, I will definitely post back here.
> 
> Again, thanks a lot Sepala.


No problem, you are welcome. I am here to give you any help :up:

Please mark this thread as "solved" by clicking the "solved" button. Hope to see you back


----------

